# Is There A Release Date for the 135th Pod and Chariot?



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Just wondering if anyone has seen or heard anything about the release date for the Pod and Chariot 1/35th scale? Any new test shots? etc....


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Heck, I'm wondering where the Mk7 Viper is coming out. Not to mention the Batman kits and the Black Widow....

...I just keep reminding myself patience is a virtue while pulling another kit from the stash to keep me occupied.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Expected to ship late 2010 according to CultTV Man, but shipping Tuesday, July 5, 2011 according to "good ol' dependable" Monsters In Motion.

NOT.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh well. What ya gonna do?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

folks ,...remember that MOEBIUS always delivers !


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RMC said:


> folks ,...remember that MOEBIUS always delivers !


Agreed. Moebius is a whole other company when it comes to dependability! I go by the past: Moebius says it, it happens. Therefore, aside from natural disasters, the items they said are coming *WILL* come! :wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Including some they say WON'T come eventually do! :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

What was their offical, that is Moebius release date for the kit?

fortress


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fortress said:


> What was their offical, that is Moebius release date for the kit?
> 
> fortress


From what I gather, there isn't one, yet.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

seeing as how no one else seems to be answering the question I'll do it, they are already OUT!!!!!! I've seen both of them at a couple of local hobby shops over the past couple of months including Hobby Town USA.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> seeing as how no one else seems to be answering the question I'll do it, they are already OUT!!!!!! I've seen both of them at a couple of local hobby shops over the past couple of months including Hobby Town USA.


If he wanted 1/24 yeah they're out, but he wants the unreleased 1/35 kits that are in scale with the J2 and come with a robot to boot!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> seeing as how no one else seems to be answering the question I'll do it, they are already OUT!!!!!! I've seen both of them at a couple of local hobby shops over the past couple of months including Hobby Town USA.


Are you sure you saw this kit and not the Chariot/Space Pod kits? This would be in one box and your comment suggests you saw two separate kits.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes I saw TWO seperate kits, and if they are different than what he is asking about then me boo boo.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, they're different - yet to come and smaller.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The upcoming kits are 1:35 scale to match the J2.


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

according to culttvman "expected in stock in late 2011 or 2012"


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Dangum double posts any way. Grrrrr.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I went out to the local hobby shop yesterday just before closing and read the box for the pod and it stated a scale of 1/35.


----------

